# Bluetooth Mrouter Problems



## Barrie1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Have a bluetooth M router installed on my Pc which shares my internet connection with my Phone/pda.

Now when i try to connect i get a Error message:80042000-The services could not be found on the device or bluetooth may be disabled.
Bluetooth software the mrouter is using is Widcomm and its a Belkin Adapter

Any tips lads in desperate need.

Cheers....................


----------

